# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа за пределами России > Ищу работу >  Классная группа ищет работу!!!

## mark kalman

Мне сегодня пришло письмо на почту....
Здравствуйте!!!
Меня зовут Роман, я представляю латино-бэнд "Contado" и еще несколько различных музыкальных проектов.
В данный момент мы ищем возможность трудоустройства за рубежом.
Наши демо-записи Вы можете посмотреть на моей страничке youtube.com/evseevmeister
Если Вас заинтересует мое предложение - буду рад сотрудничеству с Вашей компанией.
С наилучшими пожеланиями, Роман.

*Добавлено через 34 секунды*
А ребята молодцы :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Вот их почта...
evseevmeister@gmail.com

----------


## Mazaykina

*mark kalman*,
Хорошие ребята!  :Ok:  Мне очень понравились, но для Европы вряд ли  пойдет.  Тут своих ОРИГИНАЛЬНЫХ латино знаешь сколько?? да что там говорить про группы...  Пако де лусия приезжает с одним концертом!!! Куда уж литинестее?? И билеты еще не проданы наполовину.

----------


## Kliakca

> Наши демо-записи Вы можете посмотреть


Я бы написала Фанера-записи, без микрофонов, но с беками.:wink:

----------


## Annon

*Kliakca*, да нет, похоже, живаго играют. А бэки они в 5 глоток подкрикивают, потому и слышно. Да и играют, видать негромко... голоса прорезаются через музыку. Другое дело, что немного отстаёт звукоряд от видео... но такое бывает при загрузках на видеосерверы типа ютуба, рутуба и т.д.

----------

